# [SOLVED] Kernel 3.16.3 -> 3.17.8 : no wlan device anymore

## strelok

Hello,

I met an issue since the last kernel change : the device wlan is not detected anymore.

Here is my card :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Troie strelok # lspci | grep Ath 
> 
> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
> ...

 

When I recompiled 3.17.8 I used make oldconfig as usual[/quote].

Can someone help me please ?

Thanks,Last edited by strelok on Tue Feb 17, 2015 6:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

```
lsmod
```

old kernel vs new kernel?

----------

## chithanh

also give the output of

```
lspci -k
```

----------

## strelok

Here is the output for the old kernel (the working one) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Troie strelok # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Troie strelok # lspci -k
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 1
> ...

 

And the new one:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Troie strelok # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Troie strelok # lspci -k
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 1
> ...

 

----------

## toralf

A diff of lspci's output would easily show that now the module  atl1c instead of ath9k is used, or ?

----------

## strelok

Not exactly:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
> 
> Subsystem: AzureWave AW-NE785 / AW-NE785H 802.11bgn Wireless Full or Half-size Mini PCIe Card
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
> 
> Subsystem: AzureWave AW-NE785 / AW-NE785H 802.11bgn Wireless Full or Half-size Mini PCIe Card
> 
> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
> ...

 

We can rather say that atl1c has always been loaded, whereas ath9k is not loaded anymore.

----------

## charles17

Could you check the output of dmesg for that device?  *Quote:*   

> $ dmesg | grep -i '03:00.0\|network\|atl1c\|ath9k'

 

----------

## chithanh

 *strelok wrote:*   

> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
> 
> 	Subsystem: AzureWave AW-NE785 / AW-NE785H 802.11bgn Wireless Full or Half-size Mini PCIe Card
> 
> 	Kernel driver in use: ath9k

 

Also check that ath9k is still enabled in your new kernel. If CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC is enabled, you can run

```
$ zgrep ATH9K /proc/config.gz
```

 or go to kernel menuconfig and press / to search for ATH9K.

----------

## strelok

In working situation:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Troie strelok # dmesg | grep -i '03:00.0\|network\|atl1c\|ath9k'
> 
> [    0.685919] pci 0000:03:00.0: [168c:002b] type 00 class 0x028000
> ...

 

Not working:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Troie strelok # dmesg | grep -i '03:00.0\|network\|atl1c\|ath9k'
> 
> [    0.725351] pci 0000:03:00.0: [168c:002b] type 00 class 0x028000
> ...

 

----------

## charles17

 *strelok wrote:*   

> Not working:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Troie strelok # dmesg | grep -i '03:00.0\|network\|atl1c\|ath9k'
> ...

 What is your output of lspci -k for that device (looking for "Kernel driver in use" and "Kernel modules")? *Quote:*   

> # lspci -k -s 03:00.0

 

----------

## strelok

For the working kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Troie strelok # lspci -k -s 03:00.0
> 
> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
> ...

 

and the new one:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Troie strelok # lspci -k -s 03:00.0
> 
> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
> ...

 

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_ATH9K_WOW is not set 

 

does this influence it anyway?

----------

## strelok

It didn't have any effect.

----------

## s4e8

set CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

Before 3.17, it's default to MAC80211_RC_PID. but PID removed since 3.17, and MINSTREL isn't mandatory and selected in some case, leave wireless subsys with no usable rate control.

----------

## charles17

 *strelok wrote:*   

> For the working kernel:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Troie strelok # lspci -k -s 03:00.0
> ...

 

Sorry for stupid question, now I see you already posted that before.

The question still is why ath9k 0000:03:00.0: Failed to initialize device.

Maybe after turning on CONFIG_ATH_DEBUG you could see more in dmesg?

```
   Symbol: ATH_DEBUG [=n]

   Type  : boolean

   Prompt: Atheros wireless debugging

     Location:

       -> Device Drivers

         -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])

           -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])

   (1)       -> Atheros Wireless Cards (ATH_CARDS [=m])

     Defined at drivers/net/wireless/ath/Kconfig:22

     Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && ATH_CARDS [=m] 
```

----------

## strelok

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL seems to have make the deal. Now it works.

Thanks everybody !

----------

